# Kindle stuck at FireFireFire screen



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

can someone please help me? Rooted and flashed CWM touch and all was going well until i accidentally hit fast reboot in reboot options. I can't connect to adb and whenever i "press power button for recovery" nothing happens, and it will just turn the screen off after about 12 seconds. I really hope someone can help me.. so please respond. I had not set up fastboot prior to doing this...
EDIT: I have a backup of the stock rooted ROM, but i can't get into recovery.


----------



## mobilemike01 (Dec 6, 2011)

When you reboot, try holding down the power button when it asks instead of just clicking it. You'll see the power button color change to let you know to release it.


----------

